
WT1190F FAQs - SoulMan
http://projectpluto.com/temp/wt1190f.htm
======
jonah
It just reëntered and here are some photos & video:

[http://gizmodo.com/that-mysterious-object-on-a-collision-
cou...](http://gizmodo.com/that-mysterious-object-on-a-collision-course-with-
ear-1742343574)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJT-q8_dl88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJT-q8_dl88)

~~~
qntty
ë

~~~
krallja
[http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-curse-
of-t...](http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-curse-of-the-
diaeresis)

------
daveloyall
I had to google[1] to find this information: it burned up in the atmosphere
today above Sri Lanka, as predicted.

1\.
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=WT1190F&ia=news](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=WT1190F&ia=news)

~~~
SoulMan
Thats real the "verb" use of "Google" :)

